# White bits in my wee



## Steff (Jan 28, 2011)

I have notcied white bits in my wee like skin or something similier, only in the last 4-5 days, should i be concerned? I did try and get an answer somewhere on the internet elsewhere but no avail, i feel quite embarrest about it tbh..

Thanks..


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 28, 2011)

Could only really think protein, which may be the sign of infection.......but the best person to ask is the professionals I suppose...........


----------



## splorp (Jan 28, 2011)

Could it be thrush?

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Thrush/Pages/Introduction.aspx

Very common if your blood glucose is high - lots of things like growing in sweet, warm conditions.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 28, 2011)

See the doctor. It is probably an infection, but not normal. Are you in any pain and does it hurt when you wee? I know these things can be embaressing, but our doctors have seen it all.


----------



## Steff (Jan 28, 2011)

no pain or nothing no, im prone to thrush but dnt usually get white bits in my urine......


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 28, 2011)

Urine infections don't always have any symptoms other than a bit of coudiness or bits. 

Rob


----------



## Klocky (Jan 28, 2011)

Steffie said:


> I have notcied white bits in my wee like skin or something similier, only in the last 4-5 days, should i be concerned? I did try and get an answer somewhere on the internet elsewhere but no avail, i feel quite embarrest about it tbh..
> 
> Thanks..



Get thee to the doctor's steffie, they've seen it all and best to get it checked out.


----------



## Steff (Jan 28, 2011)

God im so sick of that place other half will start thinking i got a man there or woman ....Guess its gotta be done though


----------



## Caroline (Jan 28, 2011)

Let us know how you get on. If the other half is that worried, invite him to go along with you...


----------



## alisonz (Jan 28, 2011)

Hope you're ok Steffi, if it's not one thing it's another. Oh the joys  Take care hunny xx


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 28, 2011)

Aww Steffie, something else to try and get sorted.  Only the docs can really answer your query and put your mind at rest or give you a script.  I totally know what you mean about being at the docs every few minutes - or so it seems!  Think of it this way, we are keeping them in a job!!  All the best, hope you get it sorted.xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks all....Least im not in pain still Tuesday will seem a long time away.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Steff when I had a similar problem I went to one of the NHS walk in centres on the Saturday morning. Just take a sample with you and they will test it there and then and prescribe if necessary.


----------



## shirl (Jan 28, 2011)

Awww Steffie,

as the others have said would be best to go to the doc hun, and as Flutterby said its coz of us they have their jobs  so go get ya monies worth love,

take care,

much love,

Shirl x x


----------



## casey (Jan 28, 2011)

Hope the doc gets this sorted out for you hun. Take care .


----------

